# emc2 source code



## fbn (Jul 9, 2010)

plan to install PCBSD
do we download EMC2 source code from
linuxCNC.org 
it's sourceforge
and then compile it?
can PCBSD do that?
thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2010)

First off: [thread=7290]Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]

Second, math/emc2 is currently marked as broken.


----------

